# Another girl portrait



## JohnIce (Feb 10, 2010)

Just for shits & giggles I had a go at doing a portrait of Marie Serneholt, a swedish pop singer who used to have some success with the group A*Teens (who did ABBA covers in 90's pop versions ), and later became a solo artist.

The drawing took about an hour, followed by about half an hour colouring. A much hastier job than the portrait of my GF. 









Enjoy!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow John! It looks great. Do you do this for a living?


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## JohnIce (Feb 10, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Wow John! It looks great. Do you do this for a living?


 
Nah, it's just a hobby I have to take my mind off playing music sometimes.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 10, 2010)

And you kept the cleavage on this one  Good shit.


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 10, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> And you kept the cleavage on this one  Good shit.


 
I actually _added_ a cleavage, all for you guys!  Felt like I owed you one


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 10, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Nah, it's just a hobby I have to take my mind off playing music sometimes.


Yeah, good hobby then.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 11, 2010)

for shit & giggles i say you have the nack for choosing / drawing pleasantly looking ladies!!


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 11, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> for shit & giggles i say you have the nack for choosing / drawing pleasantly looking ladies!!


 
It's a bad habit, I know.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Feb 11, 2010)

i wanted to ask you actually, is your girlfriend Norwegian by any chance?

i went to norway skiing and nearly all the ladies i met, well...you know what i mean don't you?!!!

so who's next? Keisha? Marilyn Monroe?


----------



## jymellis (Feb 11, 2010)

whats did you color that with prismacolour?


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 11, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> i wanted to ask you actually, is your girlfriend Norwegian by any chance?
> 
> i went to norway skiing and nearly all the ladies i met, well...you know what i mean don't you?!!!
> 
> so who's next? Keisha? Marilyn Monroe?


 
Hehe nope she's all swedish, but Sweden and Norway is basically the same thing... except they have oil and we don't  Our languages aren't far apart at all and Norway was actually a part of Sweden until about 200 years ago.

I have no idea who's next, we'll see where my pe... uhm creativity leads me!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Feb 11, 2010)

That looks fantastic, John. You're still one smoooooooth bastard. 

Your next subject:


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 11, 2010)

jymellis said:


> whats did you color that with prismacolour?


 
I did it in Paint Shop Pro 6, I masked off the grey pencil drawing on one layer, put another layer underneath and just painted solid colours... then merged it and did some contrast and colour editing. Very quick job. Like lineart but much quicker.

Here's one I did with just lineart and then coloured completely digitally... took something like 4 hours 








caughtinamosh said:


> That looks fantastic, John. You're still one smoooooooth bastard.
> 
> Your next subject:


 

Haha cheers, mate!   She's a beaut, who is she?


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, I'm coming over there, you're giving me art lessons, being my wing-man and schooling me on guitar and general awesomeness.


----------



## zeal0us (Feb 15, 2010)

Talented hobbyist is talented. 


Can I sit beside IbanezShredderB?


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 15, 2010)

Sure thing dudes! Just try not to stain my sofa afterwards


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 15, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Sure thing dudes! Just try not to stain my sofa afterwards



I think Z prefers floors, anyways.


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 4, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> Nah, it's just a hobby I have to take my mind off playing music sometimes.




very gifted talent, but why would you want to take your mind off of music? just asking


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 4, 2010)

You make me sick


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 4, 2010)

gabexedge said:


> very gifted talent, but why would you want to take your mind off of music? just asking


 
It's not often, for sure... but well, when I did this one I just came off a 10 hour mixing session  But I also find art to be a great way to get inspired and re-charge your batteries musically. Just as a good movie can inspire you, drawing is a way of excercising your creativity even further.



Scar Symmetry said:


> You make me sick


 
Pfft, go play with your tighty righty then.


----------

